# iTunes 4.8?



## aicul (May 9, 2005)

ITunes 4.8 is available on apple.com.

Is the first of the series of software upgrades that will fix Tiger related glitches?


----------



## CreativeEye (May 9, 2005)

it stores and plays movies too!

http://images.appleinsider.com/images/itunesvideo1.jpg


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 9, 2005)

What iTunes-related bugs were there in 4.7.1?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 9, 2005)

WOW!

i love itunes again! more!

(plus it gets around paying $30 for quicktime... *.mov's in full screen! h.264 support!)

works reallly well, but is quite processor intesive... most of my probelms in osX have been answered now!


----------



## Reality (May 9, 2005)

When will they send out a system upgrade for this? I don't want to DL it all over again as I don;t want to move everything from one iTunes to the other.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 9, 2005)

You don't have to move anything anywhere, as long as you left iTunes 4.7.1 in the same place that it was originally installed in.

Installing iTunes 4.8 over 4.7.1 will not delete your songs or playlists or settings or anything.

Just download iTunes 4.8, run the installer, and that's it.  When you open iTunes again, everything will be the same (playlists, songs, etc.).


----------



## Reality (May 9, 2005)

Well alright then. I'll check out this version out right away. Thanks for the info.

Edit.
Ok, that was simple enough but I don't seem to be able to play any movies within iTunes. I dragged and dropped a few .Mov movies but only thing I get is a second of Audio before Itunes stops playing it and skips to the next thing on the playlist.


----------



## CATWEB (May 9, 2005)

Does the addition of movie playback in itunes points towards ipods video?


----------



## JonKemerer (May 9, 2005)

*sigh*

As much as I like iTunes, I have to wonder why there's still no MP3Pro support.  

iTunes 4.9?


----------



## sinclair_tm (May 10, 2005)

why does it not show up in software update?  is it now only a seperate download?  or does it not work for panther?


----------



## JetwingX (May 10, 2005)

For those of you not seeing video, go to the iTunes preferences and under advanced, change "in the Main window" to "In A Separate window" or "full screen"

and I personally believe this is leaning more towards an iTunes Video Store iTVS? and further on to a media center. But that's just me


----------



## aicul (May 10, 2005)

CATWEB said:
			
		

> Does the addition of movie playback in itunes points towards ipods video?



And the integration of Addressbook points towards ipods with telephone.


----------



## symphonix (May 10, 2005)

Re MP3Pro: Adding MP3Pro support to iTunes would require Apple to play additional licensing costs, which would need to be negotiated with Thomson, but would almost certainly be costly.
- iTunes playback would cost $90,000 US
- iPod playback an additional $1.25 US per iPod sold.
- iTunes coding, should they choose to include MP3Pro as an encodable format, would add $5 per iTunes install.

Needless to say, if Apple were to negotiate such an expensive deal, they'd want to be able to justify it to their investors. I approve of Apple's support of the more open H.264 and AAC codecs instead, as these give sound that is just as good and don't have any of the licensing issues.

See http://www.mp3licensing.com/royalty/index.html for more info.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 10, 2005)

sinclair_tm said:
			
		

> why does it not show up in software update?  is it now only a seperate download?  or does it not work for panther?



It works all the way back to Jaguar 10.2.8... and, sometimes, it just takes a while for updates to show up in SU.


----------



## Pengu (May 10, 2005)

my iTunes won't play MPEGs. qt movies, fine. i was hoping it would play any QT supported format.. i have LOTS of music videos in MPEG1 (some MPEG2) and was hoping iTunes might replacee BitPlayer for watching them..


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 10, 2005)

HateEternal, check you are actually opening up 4.8, not the old 4.7.1, i did this as it installed to Applications, where i have subfolders, in which was the itunes the dock alias pointed to.

4.8 has extra buttons next to the shuffle/repeat/add buttons.  it only seems to play .mov at the moment


----------



## HateEternal (May 10, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> HateEternal, check you are actually opening up 4.8, not the old 4.7.1, i did this as it installed to Applications, where i have subfolders, in which was the itunes the dock alias pointed to.
> 
> 4.8 has extra buttons next to the shuffle/repeat/add buttons.  it only seems to play .mov at the moment



Huh?

I don't remember posting anything under this topic.


----------



## Satcomer (May 10, 2005)

CATWEB said:
			
		

> Does the addition of movie playback in itunes points towards ipods video?



I was thinking that or an addition of (WWDC maybe) an iTunes/Video store (wishful thinking).


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 10, 2005)

HateEternal said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> I don't remember posting anything under this topic.



ha ha ha ! sorry remembered the wrong name... how are you?

i meant *reality*. same goes to you....

whoops...


----------



## Reality (May 10, 2005)

Oh ok! Haha I understand your reply too now.  Yeah, it looks when I tired to play a movie in it, the formate was MPEG1. I thought on the top of my head it's something QT can play, so why wouldn't iTunes? Well, as we all are finding out. It only seems to play one certain formate right now. Which kinda makes useless to me.


----------



## kramm (May 12, 2005)

am i completely missing it? where are the "downloadable music videos"?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 12, 2005)

They come "special" for an added buck or two with certain album downloads; for example, Dave Matthews Band's "Stand Up."


----------



## texanpenguin (May 12, 2005)

I fully intend NOT to download this update.

I love my iSync for contact and Calendar syncing. That's NOT iTunes' job, even if it does control the iPod.

And they've put bad video support in - yay. How hard would it have been for them to just incorporate a QT video section (it's pretty easy for every other software developer) which would allow iTunes to support ANY QT-supported codec. Then there's the fact that it dumps your videos in your Music folder, where they clearly don't belong.

I don't know - just very unimpressed. It also apparently does something wacky to shared music, but I can't verify that.


----------



## Pengu (May 15, 2005)

i did download it, and i am using it. but i agree, the video support is sucky.. i'd prefer if they would either: make it work PROPERLY (fully support: any QT codec, Video_TS folders (for dvds on hdd), maybe even HDTV (with a hardware tuner of course)..

whether it's a seperate app, or built into itunes i'm not bothered.. but for the moment i guess i'm stuck with BitPlayer to manage my music vids etc..


----------



## Convert (May 15, 2005)

Yeah, the video support, it's kind of a half way adventure.

Apple goes all crazy, and decides to add video support to iTunes, COOL! Then, they make it so pointless, you may as well just continue using Quicktime. Hmm.


----------



## ljocampo (May 15, 2005)

I have held off installing iTunes 4.8 because it has a change to its DRM (Digital Rights Management) schema. Acording to what I've read, itunes 4.8 won't allow you to burn your purchased music to audio format (AIFF) anymore on CDs. This removed feature allowed us to strip the ACC DRM out of our purchased music. Before I install iTunes 4.8, I'd burn my purchased music list first.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 15, 2005)

Huh?  You can burn protected AAC files to an audio CD just fine in iTunes 4.8, just as you could with previous versions.  I've burned several protected-AAC-only CDs as well as a few with mixed protected and non-protected files.

All came out just fine.  I don't know where you read that, but it's grossly incorrect.


----------



## ljocampo (May 15, 2005)

> All came out just fine. I don't know where you read that, but it's grossly incorrect.



Incorrect probably, grossly I'm not too sure!

I know I've read it somewhere, but I couldn't find the link to show you. It is possible I mixed things up! Because Roxio has taken this feature out of their recent Toast update because of DRM policies at the ITM. It may be scuttlebutt on what features Apple will be taking away from your use of ITM purchases in the future. In anycase, beware. If you can burn them to AIFF do it soon or it may be too late.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 15, 2005)

Yes, Roxio's new Toast update to 6.1 removes the ability to convert/export/burn protected AAC files from Apple's iTunes Music Store -- this is simply because Apple wants to be in control over the burning process, and having Toast be able to burn protected AAC files doesn't allow Apple to enforce the "10 copies of a playlist only" rule.  You get a nice, "You can only burn these songs with iTunes" message now.

It does not mean that iTunes is moving toward this kind of behavior at all.  It just means that Apple wants to be able to count how many times a playlist is burned, and if Toast can burn protected AAC files, then they can't enforce the "10 copies only" rule.


----------



## ljocampo (May 15, 2005)

EID, you are right on the money! Your analysis makes sense. My original post did confuse the Roxio issue with the iTunes 4.8 issue. The mix up caused me to make the wrong assumption, as you pointed out, about waiting before updating to iTunes 4.8.  I was concerned about having time to convert my purchased library. I should have tried out the feature first before making that comment.

Thank's for your real-life experience using this feature in iTunes 4.8. It saves me from guessing what should be done to protect my iTunes music.


----------

